# Win 8.1 Refresh/Remove isn't working



## lmr (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

My PC started off on Win 8 and I upgraded to Win 8.1 .

I want to do a completely fresh installation. I do not mind going back to Win 8 and redownloading Win 8.1 afterwards.

My problem is that when I go to PC Settings > "Remove everything and reinstall Windows", I get the error: "Insert media. Some files are missing. Your Windows installation or recovery media will provide these files."

I have a partition on my computer "HP_RECOVERY (F". It states 1.24 GB free of 10.6 GB. When I open it, it contains a folder called "Recovery" and "HP_WSD.dat" -- the .dat file is 1 KB. When I open the folder, it says that it is empty (hidden folders and files are set to be shown). If I look at the folder properties, it states that it contains 1 file, 2 folders. The size is 69 bytes.

I have not touched this recovery partition ever since I got this PC. I have, however, run a partition software before because I split my (C into (C: and D. I do not know if this may have somehow corrupted my recovery partition.

What is the best way for me to quickly and cleanly format my PC without losing my registration key? I do not have a copy of Win 8 or Win 8.1 on a CD or USB.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You would restore your computer from the Recovery Partition, by restarting the computer and pressing *F11 *at bootup. Or choosing* HP Recovery Manager* from the Start Screen. This will set your computer back to Factory Defaults and Windows 8.0. Performing an HP System Recovery (Windows 8) | HP® Support


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

I have ran into the same problem when upgrading to Windows 8.1 from Windows 8. In some cases the Windows 8.1 installation makes the "Recovery Partition" and the data needed to do a recovery or back to factory defaults accessible even using Spunk's method. I tried both. Try Spunks advice. Let us know if you have success. 

Microsoft should address this when offering the Windows 8.1 upgrade and fix the issue. I have did research on this issue a lot of Windows 8.1 users whom upgraded from Windows 8 have had the same issue.


----------

